# Cheeky little photoshoot in the sun!



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Decided to take advantage of the sun today and take some pictures of my TT

Xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Mia 
We have the same colour car - mine looked exactly like yours when I first got it. I've since changed quite a few things cosmetically which have, in my opinion, greatly improved its appearance ;-)



















I read that you plan in lowering yours soon, are you going to fit springs or coilovers ? Maybe fit some spacers too ;-)


----------



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Mullum

Yours is looking really nice! I've only had mine about 3weeks so I've got plenty of plans for it in the pipeline! I'm thinking coilovers and a new set of wheels first! Potentially a respray in the summer!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Mia, let's hope there's plenty of nice weather to come


----------



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Dave! Fingers crossed! I'm fed up with all this rain!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mia_2407 said:


> Thanks Dave! Fingers crossed! I'm fed up with all this rain!!


I think we all are, I feel sorry for the poor people down south/ south west, we have been very lucky on the east side of the country


----------

